# Wood Storage



## mattjm1017 (Nov 8, 2012)

So Im wondering how does everyone store thier firewood? Im looking for ideas as Im going to be building some racks this weekend and getting some wood the next weekend. For now Im planning on just putting a couple rows of pallets on the ground next to my barn and stacking it on them and then running some 2x4 or something up on the ends to make some supports. If yall have some better suggestions  I would love to have them


----------



## K.P. (Nov 8, 2012)

I designed these racks that each hold 1 1/2 face cord for a total capacity of 7.5 face cords, plus a half face cord rack on our back porch.  We average consume 5.5 face cords a season.  Though fairly open, the wood stays mostly dry from rain and snow.  I have an assembly line type arrangement where I off load large logs from trailer, split, and toss in front of the rack for my wife to stack.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 8, 2012)

For seasoning . 1 year here:
Pallets, double row  4-1/2 ' high, with space between the rows, cross stacked ends & every 16'.
A place with good air movement (wind), sun helps.



Then to the wood shed for 2 years before burning.


----------



## TimJ (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice racks K.P.


----------



## sblat (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have a picture I can post at work, but my set up is very simple. I have 8 pallets or so on the ground with two t posts at each end. I slide another pallet over the two T posts at each end. I think it gives me a little more strength on the ends than box stacking the ends. My stacks are 25' long x 5' high and have 3 rows on the pallets. The two outside rows hang over the pallets a few inches to make room.


----------



## fishinpa (Nov 9, 2012)

In the fall I split about 5 cords and leave it 'out' for about a year. Once fall comes I fill the sheds and feed out of there for the winter, replacing the 5 cords on the ground to season until next year.

NOTE: I keep a rack with about 1/2 cord by the back door to feed the stove from and refill it every several days. I also keep a 1/4 rack next to the stove that ony gets used in extreme weather when we don't want to go outside!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

I use pallets to make bins for drying then move it to a covered wood shed for the winter to burn. Ignore the small spits in the shed that was for our old stove which was smaller.

Pete


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 9, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I use pallets to make bins for drying then move it to a covered wood shed for the winter to burn. Ignore the small spits in the shed that was for our old stove which was smaller.
> 
> Pete


 Nice racks Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

WoodPorn said:


> Nice racks Pete


 
WoodPorn likes my racks I love it 

Thanks WoodPorn !
Pete


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 9, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> In the fall I split about 5 cords and leave it 'out' for about a year. Once fall comes I fill the sheds and feed out of there for the winter, replacing the 5 cords on the ground to season until next year.
> 
> NOTE: I keep a rack with about 1/2 cord by the back door to feed the stove from and refill it every several days. I also keep a 1/4 rack next to the stove that ony gets used in extreme weather when we don't want to go outside!


 

That a pretty picture the one with the Snow


----------



## blujacket (Nov 9, 2012)

K.P. said:


> I designed these racks that each hold 1 1/2 face cord for a total capacity of 7.5 face cords, plus a half face cord rack on our back porch. We average consume 5.5 face cords a season. Though fairly open, the wood stays mostly dry from rain and snow. I have an assembly line type arrangement where I off load large logs from trailer, split, and toss in front of the rack for my wife to stack.


 
Would like to see more pics of these racks. Do you have any early build pics?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 9, 2012)

This is how we stack the wood. Notice in the middle picture some poles leaning on the wood stack. That is what we put under the wood. They are just saplings cut in our woods and they last several years. Also in that middle picture you'll notice the wood is covered with old galvanized roofing. The last picture is wood stacked in the barn to be used over the winter months. Another thing you'll notice is that we use nothing except the wood for the ends, even in the barn.


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 9, 2012)

That you in the first Pic Sav??


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes. I'm the ugly one. Same for the avatar.


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 9, 2012)

Funny how you picture someone you've never met or seen. maybe it is just the screen name that conjured up pictures of Sasquatch


----------



## mattjm1017 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice racks guys!! Ive got some questions though what is a "face cord"? and what is the benefit of stacking your wood like backwoods savage and bogey dave? Pallet pete thats exactly what I want to do how did you connect the pallets in the middle or are they even connected?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

The pallets are 8 ft long however you could lay 4ft pallets and use bolts to connect the middle of them. I get 8ft pallets that our material at work comes on. It is possible to find them at Home Depot as well as Lowe's too they get there paneling on them sometimes. In one 8ft bin I can ft 1.25 full cord ( not face cords ) if I stuff in the middle between the stacks. The center pallet standing upright will mostly hold itself because the wood on each side of it pushing it in place. The end however you will need to use bolts or long polls into the ground. They have held up for a year and are not rotted yet to my surprise.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

I would also recommend painting them with oil based barn and fence paint it is heavy and thick. I painted my wood shed with that paint and it still looks like new after 2.5 years and will last for many more. My fathers swing is also painted with that paint and has lasted 20 years without fading. 

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/behr-1-gal-red-barn-fence-paint-02501.html#.UJ1oeEI8us0 Just be sure it is oil based.

Pete


----------



## K.P. (Nov 9, 2012)

blujacket said:


> Would like to see more pics of these racks. Do you have any early build pics?


 
I don't have any in-process photos.  I didn't think about it until we were done with the first three.  I drew up a general plan and we built it.  Made a few improvements along the way.  The photos might give you an idea.  My buddy Dan in the photo helped design and build them.  My wood storage and working area is in the front yard of my house, so we wanted something that would be visually pleasing, but also easy to get large, cut to length logs unloaded from the trailer and stacked in a staging area for a year prior to splitting.  Some of the racks built with pallets would be perfect for that.  Great Forum site everyone!


----------



## blujacket (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks K.P, Welcome to  hearth.com


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 9, 2012)

I like to stack on 4x4 pallets. Two together makes a cord....makes measuring your wood stash easy.

I also like my 10x20 wood shed


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 9, 2012)

mattjm1017 said:


> Nice racks guys!! Ive got some questions though what is a "face cord"?


 

Face cord in USA =  4' tall x 8' long x 16" deep    ( 3 face cords = 1 full cord) (43 cu ft)

Full cord in USA =  4' tall x 8' long x 4' deep (128 cu ft)


----------



## bogydave (Nov 9, 2012)

K.P. said:


> I don't have any in-process photos. I didn't think about it until we were done with the first three. I drew up a general plan and we built it. Made a few improvements along the way. The photos might give you an idea. My buddy Dan in the photo helped design and build them. My wood storage and working area is in the front yard of my house, so we wanted something that would be visually pleasing, but also easy to get large, cut to length logs unloaded from the trailer and stacked in a staging area for a year prior to splitting. Some of the racks built with pallets would be perfect for that. Great Forum site everyone!


 
Welcome
Awesome!
Very nice set up.
Wood racks with a roof = wood shed. IMO


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 9, 2012)

I copied pallet petes method, pallets are free and a few 2 x 4's and some screws and you have racks.


----------



## infinitymike (Nov 9, 2012)

I made my racks with 10' 2x4"s on edge spaced 20" apart and connected by a 20" 2x4 at each end and one in the center
then I have four 6'-6" 2x4's (2 at each end) they are connected by two 10' 2x4's
My splits are 24" long so 2 ft x 10ft x 6.5" equals one full cord





The first pic is 30' long (3 cord)
The second pic has 7 racks but I've added 3 more since then (10 cord)
EDIT I only built 2 more and want to add one where the leaning cherry is (9 cord)
Last year I only had the first 3 built with plywood and tarp on top
I took the tarp and plywood off when Sandy blew int town.
The third pic is on pallets 4'x 20'x 6' (3.75 cord)
The fourth pic holds about half a cord next to the gassifier
I have also added about 2 cord stacked perpendicular to the 10 racks on 4x4's and
I also commandeered an unused corner of my property that is about 20'x30' and have 2 pallets that are 4'x16" each waiting for all the wood I have from Sandy

17.75 cord put me in the SWA bracket
Almost ready to be FBCJ
*(proud member of the Firewood Hoarder's Club, LTD)* https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/firewood-hoarders-club-ltd.52839/

I guess I should update my pics


----------



## mattjm1017 (Nov 10, 2012)

jeepmedic said:


> I also like my 10x20 wood shed


 Thats a mighty fine wood shed there!

InfinityMike those are some impressive stack you got there I hope yall made it through Sandy without to many problems Im sure your goignt to be getting quite a lot of wood from her for the next couple of months.


----------



## infinitymike (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks mattjm. Actually can anybody see the pics right now? All I see is little boxes with a ? inside.

I made it through Sandy without any propoerty damage and without power for 9 days. Well I can't really complain I do have a generator.

I allready score about 2 cord


----------



## Stax (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine are similar to K.P.  Have four of these.


----------



## Dune (Nov 10, 2012)

K.P. said:


> I designed these racks that each hold 1 1/2 face cord for a total capacity of 7.5 face cords, plus a half face cord rack on our back porch. We average consume 5.5 face cords a season. Though fairly open, the wood stays mostly dry from rain and snow. I have an assembly line type arrangement where I off load large logs from trailer, split, and toss in front of the rack for my wife to stack.


 
Hi, welcome to the forum. Nice racks. 

Can you convert that to cords for me? I am not that good at math, plus I have no idea what a face cord means to you, hence I have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## 'bert (Nov 10, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Thanks mattjm. Actually can anybody see the pics right now? All I see is little boxes with a ? inside.
> 
> I made it through Sandy without any propoerty damage and without power for 9 days. Well I can't really complain I do have a generator.
> 
> I allready score about 2 cord


 
your pics do not show up for me either. Maybe try and repost them


----------



## infinitymike (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know whats going on. 
They were there, then they were gone, then they were back now they are gone.

So let me try this

View attachment 80564
View attachment 80565
View attachment 80566
View attachment 80567


----------



## infinitymike (Nov 10, 2012)

Huh same problem. I've never had a problem before. Oh well.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Nov 10, 2012)

Infinitymike I still see them dont know why others cant very strange.


----------



## K.P. (Nov 10, 2012)

Dune said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. Nice racks.
> 
> Can you convert that to cords for me? I am not that good at math, plus I have no idea what a face cord means to you, hence I have no idea what you are saying.



Without considering log measurement, three face cords equals a full cord of wood.  Each rack holds a half cord.


----------



## K.P. (Nov 10, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Welcome
> Awesome!
> Very nice set up.
> Wood racks with a roof = wood shed. IMO



I beg to differ.  If it was a wood shed, I wouldn't be allowed to have something like that in my front yard according to county building regulations...so they're RACKS


----------



## Dune (Nov 10, 2012)

K.P. said:


> Without considering log measurement, three face cords equals a full cord of wood. Each rack holds a half cord.


 
Thanks.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 10, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Huh same problem. I've never had a problem before. Oh well.


 
I couldnt see them, then I could, then I couldnt, I think they're possessed


----------



## bogydave (Nov 10, 2012)

K.P. said:


> I beg to differ. If it was a wood shed, I wouldn't be allowed to have something like that in my front yard according to county building regulations...so they're RACKS


 
Same game here. I have a temporary wood port, not a permanent (building) wood shed. No floor or sides


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 10, 2012)

mattjm1017 said:


> Nice racks guys!! Ive got some questions though what is a "face cord"? and what is the benefit of stacking your wood like backwoods savage and bogey dave? Pallet pete thats exactly what I want to do how did you connect the pallets in the middle or are they even connected?


 
Advantages can be that you can stack a full cord in each segment. It also just happens to work out nicely for the covers we use (old galvanized roofing). As for drying, we have no problems with this but remember that we are almost always many years ahead on our wood supply to it all has time to dry nicely. Another advantage is cost. I cut saplings and use to stack the wood on. Sometimes I don't even use those and stack right on the ground but we can do that here when stacking on higher ground as we are on yellow sand. I also do not end up with ugly pallets laying around after removing the wood from the stacks.

In addition, both Dave and I dry our wood outside where wind can do its thing. Then before winter is when we move enough wood into the barn for that winter's burning. But there are many ways of handling the wood. This just happens to be the one which has worked out best for us.


----------



## fishinpa (Nov 15, 2012)

Dune said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. Nice racks.
> 
> Can you convert that to cords for me? I am not that good at math, plus I have no idea what a face cord means to you, hence I have no idea what you are saying.


 
I love sharing this link I found a few years back. You put in the height and length of your wood pile, and then the average length of the cuts and this tool converts it to cords for you!

http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 15, 2012)

We cross stack (or I should say *I* cross stack, dh creates scary tippy stacks, lol-so he splits and I stack) on pallets. We also have a few racks we built for small rounds since those are a pita to stack. Those are simple 2x4 construction, 8' long, about 6' tall and 18" deep. We built those because we were getting a lot of decent sized branches and tree tops scrounging-they were too small to split but too big to waste, so pretty much anything 2-5" in diameter goes into those. Those, by far, look the nicest as far as I'm concerned. I guess they look more "traditional", like old school wood racks would. No shed, no room for one-and we have an "outbuilding limit" here (which is really funny to me, being as rural as we are) so we couldn't build one if we wanted to anyway (we have two storage sheds already, and they are needed especailly given the size of the cottage and lack of a basement). Wood goes from the stack into the house at the moment, no in between.

Our racks for the rounds look pretty much like infinitymike's.  Only difference, is we picked up a gallon of cheap paint in the "ooops" section at Home depot for like $10 and painted all of them.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 15, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> I love sharing this link I found a few years back. You put in the height and length of your wood pile, and then the average length of the cuts and this tool converts it to cords for you!
> 
> http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html


 
Oh that is helpful.  Looks like we have about 10 cord on hand according to that, that is CSS.  Looking at the pile we've got waiting, we're got about another 10 cord to CSS.  'Round here, that puts us at about 60 cord since everyone measures in face cord.  That's not counting what we've got earmarked for this year of course.  That better set us a few years ahead!


----------



## Dune (Nov 15, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> I love sharing this link I found a few years back. You put in the height and length of your wood pile, and then the average length of the cuts and this tool converts it to cords for you!
> 
> http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html


 
Thanks. I was actually trying to prompt him to speak in dictionary cords instead of...


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 15, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> I love sharing this link I found a few years back. You put in the height and length of your wood pile, and then the average length of the cuts and this tool converts it to cords for you!
> 
> http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html


 
I have a hair under 12 cords, about what I figured, thanks for the link, Im going to save it for future use.


----------



## fishinpa (Nov 17, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> I have a hair under 12 cords, about what I figured, thanks for the link, Im going to save it for future use.


 
If anyone looses this link, just google 'cord wood calculator' and you'll have it.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I made pallet pete's design too, 2 racks@ 16x6x6 with air space between rows, and 2x4's to hold up the sides. These each hold approx 3 cords each.

And then the woodshed for the burn ready stuff


----------



## BillsWS (Nov 17, 2012)

For a year here:






Then moved to under the deck for winter:


----------

